# anyone use the Nu Canoe?



## badkarma (Mar 10, 2009)

At the local flyshop here in town they have a new type of canoe/kayak called a Nu Canoe.  it was developed by the guy who pioneered the Ocean Kayak sit on tops, but sits like a canoe.  Look pretty stable and it is a great looking boat.  

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience fishing out of these and what their opinions are on handling, storage, loading/unloading, fishability...you get the meaning.  I would just like to hear from an actual user rather than someone that wants to sell me one.  Website is www.nucanoe.com


----------



## Trizey (Mar 10, 2009)

Whose got them? Choo Choo or Feather & Fly?

I'd like to look at one.


----------



## badkarma (Mar 10, 2009)

feather and fly.  They have a 10' version and the 12'.  I am interested in the one that is set up.  it comes with a 12' boat, 2 captains seats, 4 rod holders, anchor/line/line keeper, long oar, and oar holder for around $1430.00.  Very cool.  There is also a little place in Lafayette listed as a prefered supplier on the NuCanoe website.  They are waiting on the new models to come in.  I am going to get them to quote me a price.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Mar 10, 2009)

those things look nice. it would beat hauling a bass boat or a jon boat around. just ne thing i didnt see a price tag for them


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2009)

I hesitate here because I am sponsored by another manufacture.  Do some research before settleing on any kayak.  BTW, once you fish from one, fishing from a boat is not the same.


----------



## badkarma (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, Randy.  I have been looking into it for a long time, but everytime I get close something happens (need full set of tires, transmission goes out, need a new kidney J.K!).  I need a big boy boat, 255lbs that's not tippy.  that's why the OK big game prowler was on my radar, but this one looks really good.  If you are able to talk about it please give me more info.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Mar 11, 2009)

I fished out of something sorta like that many times - they are great!  very comfortable and stable.


----------



## Saltydawg (Mar 11, 2009)

*Big Game Prowler*

I am 6'1" and 215, but I like the stability of the BG.  Yes its wide, but its very stable and you can haul a ton of stuff.  Some will say it doesnt turn well, but it depends on what you are comparing to.  If you have not used something else this is just fine.  i fish mine river, salt and ponds and it works for me.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2009)

Now there's a man who knows what he is talking about .


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 18, 2009)

I just listed mine on here today for sale, but that is not because it isn't a great boat.  Stand and fish all day, paddles well and quiet, use the trolling motor to go long distances, holds 2 comfy, and it can carry a lot of gear.  I had a Heritage Redfish 12 last year, and it was a great boat, but the Nu Canoe would be preferred for diversity.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought my nucanoe from Terry at Tailspinners this past November and am very satisfied with it.  I spent about a year researching different yaks and was going to purchase  the BG, until i came across the nucanoe website.  Iam 6'4" 215lbs so i needed something stable and something i could load/unload myself onto to the back of my Silverado truck.  I love the fact i can throw it on the back of the truck and just go. It handles well even with all this wind and using a driftsock  has helped keep me in the strike zone without having to use the anchor system.  Being a paddlin dude i cant bring myself to hook up my trolling motor just yet, but maybe later in the summer i will.    The rod holders are great and i actually use one to strap my portable fish finder to.  I insisted on the sport box when i purchased it, but now i dont even use it because it gives me more leg room.  My wife thought i was crazy when i told her i was driving from South Carolina all the way to Lafayette Georgia to get this yak/canoe with a funny name....wait till she sees all the fishing tackle i bought from Bass Pro Shops - i will pay dearly come Mama's Day!


----------



## BustinBass197 (Dec 8, 2009)

Like others have said they carry them along with all the accessories at Tailspinners in Lafayette, GA.


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 8, 2009)

Plenty of people at www.georgiakayakfishing that have them.  If you go there and do a search you will get lots of feedback and may even find someone close that will let you paddle theirs around before you buy one.


----------



## LeverAction (Dec 11, 2009)

You should be able to get one cheaper here:

http://www.uptheriveroutfitters.com/

That is where I bought my 10' model earlier this year. I only owned it for two months and then sold it at a loss because of the following reasons:

- Difficult to paddle straight. A rudder is absolutely necessary.
- Difficult and awkward to carry because of the width. Definitely need a cart unless you can get near the water.
- I flipped out of it on my second trip. The boat stayed upright, but I took a bath.

It just wasn't right for me so I sold it. I highly recommend paddling one before you buy. You can rent one here:

http://www.uptheriveroutfitters.com/services.html

I ended up getting a sit on top and really like it. Just sharing my experience and opinion so you have different things to consider. Whatever you decide, kayak/canoe fishing is addictive and a blast. I am hooked!


----------

